# True Blood #4: Escape From Dragon House



## Truth Seeker (Sep 29, 2008)

*Escape From Dragon House*

Writers:Brian Buckner


Director:Michael Lehmann

Stars:Nelsan Ellis (Lafayette Reynolds)
Ryan Kwanten (Jason Stackhouse)
Sam Trammell (Sam Merlotte)
Stephen Moyer (Bill Compton)
Anna Paquin (Sookie Stackhouse)
Alexander Skarsgard (Eric)

Guest Star:Gary Kraus (Married Man)
Chris Bauer (Andy Bellefleur)
William Sanderson (Bud)
When one of Merlotte's barmaids is murdered, all fingers point to Jason. And Sookie goes to new territory to find the truth and prove her brother's innocence. ​


----------



## Aeolius (Sep 30, 2008)

Did anyone else notice the Red Wolf neon, in Fangtasia? That beer was made by Anheuser-Busch but was discontinued years ago. Hrmmm.....


----------



## Fallen Seraph (Sep 30, 2008)

This was both a pretty drama filled one and funny too 

HBO must like Alexander Skarsgard (the guy who played Eric) he was in _Generation Kill_ as well.


----------



## Farganger (Sep 30, 2008)

Fallen Seraph said:


> This was both a pretty drama filled one and funny too
> 
> HBO must like Alexander Skarsgard (the guy who played Eric) he was in _Generation Kill_ as well.




He didn't have much presence in the role, unfortunately. Maybe he'll step up to the plate in later appearances . . . he certainly has a talented actor-father.


----------



## Krug (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah great ep that balanced the comedy and drama elements very well. And thankfully no cliffhanger for the end of this.

And boy nice dress Anna!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 3, 2008)

So, anyone want to try V?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 3, 2008)

Truth Seeker said:


> So, anyone want to try V?




Link to where you get the info and I'd be more than happy to put up the info. I've really been enjoying the series so far.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yea, I am really liking this series too.  It's getting interesting.


----------



## Felon (Oct 6, 2008)

It is interesting enough, although oddly it's mostly about elements that have nothing to do with vampires. The vampire culture itself is portrayed in a way that's very trite: you've got your degenerate feral vamps, your decadent snob vamps, and your brooding Morrisey vamps, and I think we've all seen those portrayals many times before. Our heroic vampire, Bill, has yet to be given anything to do. He actually comes across as a minor supporting character at this point.


----------



## Staffan (Oct 9, 2008)

Fallen Seraph said:


> HBO must like Alexander Skarsgard (the guy who played Eric) he was in _Generation Kill_ as well.



And the stuff he spoke was not Cambodian; it was Swedish.

"Our little zoo is starting to grow."
"I know."

Surprised me a little at first when I had my head all in English-mode and hearing Swedish, so I had to rewind to hear what he said.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 11, 2008)

Felon said:


> It is interesting enough, although oddly it's mostly about elements that have nothing to do with vampires. The vampire culture itself is portrayed in a way that's very trite: you've got your degenerate feral vamps, your decadent snob vamps, and your brooding Morrisey vamps, and I think we've all seen those portrayals many times before. Our heroic vampire, Bill, has yet to be given anything to do. He actually comes across as a minor supporting character at this point.



Let's be honest - what new can you really do with the portrayal of a Vampire, without ignoring the fact that he is a Vampire? (Maybe that would be new, but it's still not making the element of vampire what makes you interested  )

(Though I still agree that it's not the Vampires itself that make the show interesting...)


----------

